# Water change



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Hey,

When Performing a "water change", what exactly is it you do? Do you just add new RO water with the salt mix? How d you know how much salt to add? My tank dimensions are 50x25x30cm if this helps

Thank you!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

You should mix up the RO water and salt at least 24hrs ahead of when you plan on using it, mix it in a barrel, or bucket or something of that nature. On the salt mix that you buy, will tell you how much is needed to bring the water to a certain salinity level. For fish only tanks you want it between 1.017 and 1.026, for Reef you want it between 1.025 and 1.026. You measure this with a Refractometer, or some with a Hydrometer. Don't guess, it could really be a disaster.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

ok, how are you meant to work out 10% and 50% water changes using a bucket? is there any accurate way of doing this? and also how are you meant to get your salinity to that level? - it sounds hard, what if you put too much in? how would you get it down?

also while i ask this, if you do this and start running the tank - measuring nitrate etc levels, how are you meant to change these - ie if your nitrate is too high or any other chemical?

thank you!


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

also do i need a filter in my tank if i am going to have live rock in it and a sand base? and do i need any special lighting? i have a basic light at the moment which comes in the top of the tank. i am not using a sump or anything like this i have only a small tank and limited room - though i reckon i should i get a "powerhead" inside water pump to create "flow"?


also, - sorry for having so many questions!


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

fishfan1989 said:


> ok, how are you meant to work out 10% and 50% water changes using a bucket? is there any accurate way of doing this? and also how are you meant to get your salinity to that level? - it sounds hard, what if you put too much in? how would you get it down?
> 
> also while i ask this, if you do this and start running the tank - measuring nitrate etc levels, how are you meant to change these - ie if your nitrate is too high or any other chemical?
> 
> thank you!


20g tank, you do a 2g water change in a week. 50g tank, a 5g water change in a week. 50% water changes, you had better have a rain barrel or a tub from Lowes or something in order to house that much water. You syphon out the water from your tank using a hose, or Python Hose. After you do a couple, you get used to how many inches of water to remove from the tank. Use the hose and a water pump to put the water back into the tank from your holding container, or just dump in the buckets of water. You are removing nutrients from your tank via water changes. If your Nitrates are to high, do more frequent water changes to keep them in check, or Carbon Dose, or use a Sump with Macro Algae in it, a few things that can help. You use a Refractometer or Hydrometer to test the level of Salinity in the water, if its to high in your water change barrel, you add more RO water to bring it down.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

fishfan1989 said:


> also do i need a filter in my tank if i am going to have live rock in it and a sand base? and do i need any special lighting? i have a basic light at the moment which comes in the top of the tank. i am not using a sump or anything like this i have only a small tank and limited room - though i reckon i should i get a "powerhead" inside water pump to create "flow"?
> 
> 
> also, - sorry for having so many questions!


Filters are not needed in salt water tanks that have sufficient Live Rock, or Macro Rock, as this acts as your water filter. Special lighting is only needed if you plan on getting and keeping corals. You will need to put a powerhead in the tank so you don't get dead spots in the tank that will build up nutrients and cause you water problems. Flow, for a Fish tank with no corals woulod start out at 10 times your volume as a rate.


----------



## fishfan1989 (Jun 26, 2012)

Ok thanks for your help.

How do you combat water change temp diff? Because surely your stored water for changing is colder?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

In the winter time, I have a heater in my barrel to bring the water to same temp as tank.


----------

